# Site General > Site Info >  Ball Python of the Month CONTEST!! -- September 2012

## JLC

Once again, my apologies for the late contests!  And to reward me for my tardiness, and you for your patience, we have what is probably the biggest BPOM contest we've had in a LONG time...if ever!  It's crazy! 

*ONE:


TWO:


THREE:


FOUR:


FIVE:


SIX:


SEVEN:


EIGHT:


NINE:


TEN:


ELEVEN:


TWELVE:


THIRTEEN:


FOURTEEN:


FIFTEEN:


SIXTEEN:


SEVENTEEN:


EIGHTEEN:


NINETEEN:


TWENTY:


TWENTY ONE:


TWENTY TWO:


TWENTY THREE:


TWENTY FOUR:


TWENTY FIVE:


TWENTY SIX:


TWENTY SEVEN:


TWENTY EIGHT:


TWENTY NINE:


THIRTY:


THIRTY ONE:

*

Wow!  Thank you all for making this such an epic contest this month!  Good luck, everyone!!!

- - - Updated - - -

Wow, I got it all right the first time!   :Razz:   Y'all have fun!!

----------

4Ballz (10-02-2012),snakesRkewl (10-02-2012)

----------


## cecilbturtle

Has there ever been a photo contest between past winners? Like a best of the best?

----------

_Andybill_ (10-02-2012),_heathers*bps_ (10-03-2012)

----------


## Andybill

Whoa! Lots o' entries this month!



> Has there ever been a photo contest between past winners? Like a best of the best?


Great idea! Maybe January could be best of 2012 BPOM contest???

----------

_cecilbturtle_ (10-02-2012),_heathers*bps_ (10-03-2012)

----------


## sissysnakes

love25

----------


## DooLittle

Too bad you can only vote for one.  There was at least two more I would have voted for!  Jerry, you know yours was one of them!!!!!  I just love her.

----------

snakesRkewl (10-02-2012)

----------


## snakesRkewl

Great pics everyone!  :Good Job:

----------


## Darrienb

Haha as cool as 25 looks. Isnt it a little ironic that, that looks some what cute/cool.

----------


## wendhend

Quite the selection this time! #25 is too funny!

----------


## arialmt

I'll admit I voted for my own but I had to battle with myself because #25 is so unique. I stole it for a future desktop pic, thanks.

----------


## Emilio

#25 is a very cool pic.

----------


## MrLang

Am I the only one that thinks #25 is a little disturbing? It's a cool pic for sure, but...

At first you're like 'awwwww buddies!'

but then

----------

camel (10-04-2012),h00blah (10-04-2012),JLC (10-03-2012),_Lolo76_ (10-03-2012),_Popeye_ (10-04-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

LOL, There are so many. I even voted for the wrong one by mistake. No worries though. 25 is just too funny. :-D

----------


## DellaF

Wish I could pick more than one. What is #6? That baby is :Good Job:

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

So many good pics!! I didn't even vote for mine.

#25 is gonna be a clear winner I think  :Good Job:

----------


## Vypyrz

I had to go with 25. It looks like a Half-Time water break...

----------


## Lolo76

> Wish I could pick more than one. What is #6? That baby is


I may be wrong, but it looks like either a Killer or Queen Bee... smokin' hot, and one of the pics I almost chose!

Very tough competition this month, so I was pleased my little spider baby (#4) got one vote. And no, the vote wasn't from me.  :Very Happy:

----------


## DooLittle

> Wish I could pick more than one. What is #6? That baby is


That is a Queen Bee.   She's gorgeous.  That snake is what got me wanting to make a Queen Bee.  I saw some pictures of her, and decided I had to have one, so I will be trying for one of those next year!

----------


## Mike41793

> That is a Queen Bee.   She's gorgeous.  That snake is what got me wanting to make a Queen Bee.  I saw some pictures of her, and decided I had to have one, so I will be trying for one of those next year!


Butbutbut what about stingea bees???  :Sad:

----------


## DooLittle

> Butbutbut what about stingea bees???



Lol, they are coming too.  I am really torn what I go for first.  I want my Queen Bee.  Don't worry though, you have little doolittle on your side, she wants her BEL.  So I probably will wind up throwing the enchi to my bee first, and my butter and pastel lesser together.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

